# Ollie - Blue Tabby and Lulu Blue and White La Perms



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Ollie - Blue Tabby and Lulu Blue and White La Perms
They have come to us because their owner died .They were her world and her family said she spoilt them.
They are beautiful cats and are siblings and very close , so must stay together. 
They are neutered vaccinated and microchipped.










Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

awww bless them


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

What a shame, everyones nightmare to die or be ill and unable to care for your beloved pets. I do hope they find a wonderful home and their owner can rest easy.


----------

